# Midlife Crisis



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I went to my younger brother's 50th birthday party and he announced that in "5 years he wanted to sail away on a boat". I am 5 years older than my brother and I realized then that I could already not meet that goal. Lay down? NO! I went crazy and am attempting to do the same thing ASAP.

See the craziness at "http://svazura.net/"

I'm not normally talkative. This post is because I need to send a response to another Sailnet member and got a popup about not being ale to send private messages unless I had 10 posts. Sorry.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

GOD BLESS YOU MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
*AURORA IS PROBABLY ONE OF THE PRETIEST BOATS I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE*

I bow before you SIR. Yes I do


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wow! Some work...good luck on the next quest!


----------



## cjmcfall (May 30, 2007)

GREAT pictures thanks for sharing!!! The story about Moby dick was great too.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats a beautiful piece of work! Thanks for letting us look.


----------

